# Permaculture and Mulching Ramial Chipped wood



## jardinier (Mar 27, 2013)

*My RCW pictures*

This is my RCW (see my section ramial chipped wood, www in my profile) :

brown gold of gardener like i said:


----------



## roofingquotes (Mar 6, 2013)

i heard about permaculture once but don't really understand its concept. How are you benefiting from this anyway?


----------



## websnooper (Jan 16, 2012)

roofingquotes said:


> i heard about permaculture once but don't really understand its concept. How are you benefiting from this anyway?


Any how is it that you keep bumping up 1 year old threads...?

:whistling2:


----------



## jardinier (Mar 27, 2013)

*Benefits...*

Have a living soil for free.

Regenerate your soil.

Ecological way to fertilize your soil. :thumbup:


----------



## henrylarry6 (Nov 2, 2012)

Permaculture is a great way to fertilize soil.


----------

